# Membership



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

good evening, not sure when my TTOC membership needs renewing,
will i get a reminder ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Baggie Boy said:


> good evening, not sure when my TTOC membership needs renewing,
> will i get a reminder ?


Alan

You expire at absoluTTe 11.

Anyone can check their expiry issue number (the expiry *date *is a more rough expiry method... the expiry issue number is absolute - if you pardon the pun :lol: )...

Logon to your account
Forgot your account password?


----------

